# BBC2 just became an adult channel!



## fergiet (Feb 4, 2011)

My Tivo thinks BBC2 is an adult channel and is asking for my pin !

Anyone else had this problem ?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

A few people have mentioned it on new installs (within a couple of days) - try forcing a network connection and give it an hour and try again.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

It's because the TiVo was designed in America. All the naughty bits that you are allowed to see on BBC confuse it. 

Violence is OK but we must be protected from nudity! Think of the children.


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

It sometimes does this on CBBC as well


----------

